# What happen or why do you carry



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

You made a decision to carry, why? What made up your mind or did something happen that made you want to carry? Were you already into guns so you had to get one because your state required it for you to transport your firearm to a range? what was the main reason you carry today.

I started to carry back in the 80's because of the restaurant I own kept getting robbed. Then all the shootings at restaurants and business by employees. I stopped when I moved to CT in 1991. After 911 I went and got one and would carry when the alerters were called. Then it felt funny not to wear one and helped keep the pants up due to weight lose. Now I live in a small town in Texas and there are plenty of meth heads around here. I can spot them a mile away. They all look like toothpicks and have sunken eyes. Now I will never go anywhere, even inside my house without one. I pray inside my head every time I put them on that I will not have to use them today.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been "into" guns since I was a kid. Carrying just seemed a natural evolution of my interest. Now I carry primarily to protect my family and myself. I carry pretty much whenever outside the house, though I don't carry around the house.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I grew up with guns and I always had one in my truck but not always on me. Then my wifes cousin was viciously murdered and her husband was left for dead. If you ever heard of Alton Coleman and Debra Brown they were the two slime balls that brought all the heart acke to our family. Me and my wife made up our mind we would have some say so about something like that if it ever happen to us. I have carried ever since and alway have a gun with in reach.


----------



## audiologic (Nov 27, 2007)

I live in Miami, that's enough reason to want to be able to protect yourself.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There wasn't a particular incident that made me start carrying. I was into guns throughout high school and then stopped shooting for a few years. After getting tired of seeing reports almost on a daily basis on the news about home invasions, I decided to get a gun again for home protection. After I did that, I realized that myself and the family were just as vulnerable when we weren't home, so I decided to get my CCH permit. I've been carrying for almost 2 years now. I'm armed whenever I leave the house and the gun is either on me or within easy reach when I at home. 

The other reason for getting my permit is that here in NC, the CCH supersedes the regular purchase permit because of the background checks that are done for it. So instead of driving into the city, paying for parking, walking to the Sheriff's Office, applying for a permit, waiting a week, going back to the city, parking, and then going to the store to buy a pistol, I just go to the store, give them my CCH, and leave with the gun. Makes life much easier.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Similar story here...

I grew up with guns. For years, living in California, owning anything but a shotgun was virtually impossible. When I moved to FL, I bought a gun to shoot recreationally with, and found out how simple it was to get a carry permit (honorable discharge paperwork, background check, and a check), so I got one to simplify trips to the range, purchases (no 3-day wait), and simply to be able to protect my family.

When I went into Real Estate a few years back, I found myself on appointments, in rougher sections of town, later at night. I also spent a lot of time sitting in open houses, with an open door, in a disadvantaged part of town. You're a sitting duck, and many Realtors get robbed, raped (the ladies), or worse in these situations. It was a natural and intelligent move.

Now, I have a dedicated carry gun, and I carry most of the time. At a minimum, it's in the bedroom closet, or in the center console. I don't feel "unsafe" without it. I live in a nice area. But like they say: "Why do you carry a gun?" 

"Because a cop is too heavy!" 3-5 minute response times are not soon enough. I'd feel horrible knowing one of my loved one was hurt in my presense, because I lacked the ability to stop it.

Carrying a weapon is a HUGE responsibility, and decision-making ability is required. Prudence is a must. I know that I can defend myself and my loved ones, and that gives me piece of mind. I know that there is a greater than average chance that the person who may wish to do me harm IS carrying, and I don't intend to become a statistic of an ever more violent society.

I carry. That's why.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Why do I carry? The answer is simple - peace of mind.:smt002

I've lived in mostly "rural" areas both in Canada and here in ND. and have been familliar with guns since childhood and moreso since I married into a big hunting family 12 yrs ago and had a "crash course" in gun ownership and responsibiliy that I've now passed along to my 2 boys.

Unfortunately there has been a history of abuse and violence towards 2 close members of my family in the past, and the decision to keep weapons in the house because of that person, wasn't a hard choice.

But It has also become increasingly appararent everywhere I look, even up here in the emptyness of ND. that criminals are having a hayday in their own stupidity at our expense.

Some recent examples in our area alone -_ 4 violent murders in one year - when we had none for the past 10 / armed robbery with sawed off shotguns by teens/ multiple illegal immigrant arrests / gang fights with shootouts in residential areas / abducted children / setting cars on fire and driving them into the police station/meth labs.....On my block last night..... 1 break-in- 911 call / no injuries .....the list goes on._

We also had 2 murdering fugitives wandering about this summer not 30 miles from here, with a huge federal manhunt looking & finding them at gunpont - people have seemingly lost thier freek'n minds!:smt076

In my opinion it used to be cold enough up here to keep the "_riff-raff_" at bay, and we could all sit infront of the tv and blame the crime rate on the lower geographical states. NOT ANY MORE.

I consider myself a fairly reasonable and responsible person with a good amount of common sense, so the decision in getting my CCP was not taken lightly and I fully accept the responsibility that goes with it.
Do I feel peace of mind? - YES - But my hope is I never have to become mixed up in what has been mentioned by others - a crime statistic.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Grew up with guns and have had guns all my life. Have always been actively involved with country life and always carried when out in the country. Is just natural with me, and mighty comforting to know you have one if your life is at stake. I have used them for defense against animals, and would do the same with humans if necessary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I have had a carry license in NH since I moved back up in 1988. I had the license for several years and rarely carried. Now NH has become a target for many criminals that are traveling up here to rob and then head back to their sanctuary cities. I carry close to 100% outside the home and there is always something handy in the home.

Hey SD get them to recognize a NH permit in Texas. We are heading there for the winter next week. I have asked about getting a Texas permit while I'm there but they say I need a Texas drivers license but non-resident permits are available??????????????? I'm still scratching my head on that one.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Live in the sticks so someone has to augment police response time. :smt083 Fortunately there is a graveyard across the street so troublemakers wont have to go far.

Wife instigated the CC. She and her brother were shot when they were younger, he took 6 or 7 (they weren't ever sure) and she took 2 .22 hollow points all of them, both were shot at distance of less than 6 feet. The perp gets out in 09. He isn't supposed to be within 3 county radius but we will be making sure he doesn't come say howdy. If he does he wont be getting the first shot this time. Wife is carrying a Ruger p345 and I am looking at a Berretta 96D. My 5 year old daughter wants a .22 herself now LOL.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I grew up with guns too. I couldn't carry for a long time because i lived in Iowa. As soon as i became a citizen of Montana I applied and got it six days later.

I carry because I'm the sheepdog of my family and I have the responsiblity to protect my flock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

It seems the question is being ancwered as to 'why we got our cwp', instead of why we actually carry,or both? I have had my cocealed permit for about 12? yrs. or so. That.. made it legal.
I carried well before that, although not with as much peace of mind for as I do now,(legal wise) but with most of the reasons everybody else has stated.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

audiologic said:


> I live in Miami, that's enough reason to want to be able to protect yourself.


I live near Detroit, nuff said!!!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*chance*

Rambling around the state; other states; motorbiking, hunting, fishing,
just living; not wanting; on the off chance; of having an 'officer' thats having a bad day; causing me grief.
Side note 
It was quite a learning experience while doing the class work. I took my son [24 at the time] and he like I was astonished with the information. The class was more than worthwhile.


----------



## mattmacklind (Nov 9, 2007)

I actually don't have a CCW permit yet, but I'm trying to schedule the class with three other people and one still needs to get a gun first. Of course, he could use one of mine but I don't think he wants to. Once we can all agree on a day soon we're doing it. 

Anyway, I want to get and use a permit for several reasons. One is becaise I ama law abiding person and I want to express my rights in their fullest extent less I lose them without noticing.

I also want to carry because I've seen enough crazy stuff happen to know that violence can be random and happens very quickly. I think its wise to be prepared.

I'm also in a line of work that exposes me to some risk, so I may as well be prepared for it if it comes.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The shooting rampages like schools and churches have been a great motivator. Last week's church shooting in Colorado sealed the deal for my wife. She know's that when it's her life and the life of my baby versus some tweaked out Meth-head I want the greatest advantage I can have. Taking the class ASAP.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Since my early childhood years, I've always had a interest in firearms. Legally carrying a firearm is just a responsibility that I feel obligated to take on.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

My wife got me to take CCW class with her. We have a deranged distant relative that has made threats against various family members over the last 10 years.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

I've owned guns since the 70s, been into hanguns for about 20 years. I got my CCW about 4 years ago, quite honestly, because I could and got it because I was worried the laws would change. I've been routinely carrying ever since, mainly because I frimly believe that, the more of us who carry, the safer we all are in regards to crime prevention.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ever since Hurricane Katrina, I have wanted one. I am going next weekend. We had a lot of gang bangers move here and crime has gone thru the roof.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I lived my entire life in NJ until moving to Central PA 6 years ago. Where I now live, life is very laid back and very safe. The gun ownership and carry laws are night and day between these two states. It took me 4 years but I finally went out and bought a little wheel gun (SP 101) and a 22 (Buckmark) and joined a local range. One day, while plinking at the outdoor range, some 20 something kids were shooting along side of me with their radio playing some hip hop. These were not the kind of people I was used to seeing at the range. Before that it was mostly businessmen and woodsmen, all primarily white. They were very nice and we even exchanged guns and shot each other's for a while. However, coming from NJ, I was a bit apprehensive and even found out these "kids" (my god I'm getting old) all had CCW permits. It dawned on me that if they had them, maybe I should have mine as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I grew up with a love for guns and they have always been a part of my life. Even when I first moved out on my own and was dirt poor I always had at least one long gun, one handgun, a good Bowie knife, and a swiss army knife. These were always part of life's little tool box. 
The answer what made me decide to get my CCW was a knee injury that left me in really bad shape for over a year, and at one point even looked like I would be permanetly disabled. I was at the mall with my son one day, during this time, when I stepped on the escalator and he got scared and did not step on with me. He was 3 or 4 at the time and he just froze. I was barely and I mean barely able to climb the escalator to get back to the top to get him. The stress from outrunning an escalator for three steps put me in bed for the next week. I realized at that point I could no longer protect him like I once could so my CHL was the logical choice. 
In Sept. of 05 for whatever reason the good Lord saw fit to return the strength back to my knee, defying explanation of 6 orthopedic surgeons who said I would be disabled for life. Now I have my physical strength back and my gun. Like Tnoisaw said I am the sheepdog of my flock it is my job to protect them.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I always had a huge interest in guns as a kid, and as a boy scout, we occasionally went out and shot with 20-gauge shotties and .22 bolt action rifles. Since my parents wouldn't let me get a real gun, I always had supersoakers, nerf guns, cap guns, squirt guns, dart guns, etc. Kinda forgot about it 'til I turned 21, then I realized I was old enough to purchase a handgun and carry it, so I bought one.

Nothing traumatic has happened to me [knock on wood], but I've been approached by some pretty shady looking people all over Lex. I've been asked for money, a ride, to sit down and talk about God with some dude that might be the f**ker that keeps breaking into cars around here, and eventually I got uncomfortable dealing with people like that. Most of the time they're just needing some change or a lift, but you never know when one of them is gonna pull a knife or a gun and have you at their mercy if you're unarmed. Lexington isn't exactly Harlem, but there are plenty of violent crimes happening that most don't even hear about.

One night after work when we were rolling silver one of the other servers (who is quite possibly the dumbest broad I've ever met) was harassing me about guns. She was bashing me and saying how stupid it was to buy a gun, and why would someone ever need one? I got blunt with her and said, "Look kid, when you're walking around half drunk downtown, get jumped, beaten half to death, and raped by three dudes in an alleyway, you'll remember this conversation and know what I was talking about. Or, someone will break into your sh*tass apartment and steal all your precious stuff while you hide under your bed and cry because you have no method of home defense." That shut her up real quick.

I think every American who is physically, mentally, and legally able to carry a firearm should. Granted, a good portion of Americans aren't mentally stable enough to carry a gun and use good judgement if the need ever arrives to use it, but most people just reassure themselves with the whole "it'll never happen to me" crap and go about their ways. Even though I don't feel truly threatened or fear for my life on a daily basis, there are always times I'm a bit nervous about a situation, and I'd like to be prepared for the worst.


----------



## jlouki01 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had a daughter. Cleared my head on a couple of things. 

We had a guy get in our car in GA while on vacation in Dec. Glock 36 fixed his confusion about what his intentions were.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I was into guns as a child. Always played cops & robbers or cowboys & indians...

But as I grew older, I was less and less interested.

Then, one day I realized that in the US...there are two basic types of people. Those with guns, and those without.

I immediately had to have one...so I went to got my purchase permit. Then, I realized that I spend a lot of time out of the house, and oftentimes am out at night. 

I concluded that if I am going to take it this far, I may as well go all the way with it...and then got my concealed permit many many months of red-tape later.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Even as a child, I'd watch cops'n'robbers or cowboys and see the good folks taken by the bad guys...made up my mind that I wasn't going to be a sheep...trained my a.. off at 15 and got where I could shoot well, carried through high school on dates and at night...when I was on leave from the Corps...afterwards...after I quit the police force...I carried for a coupla years...then off and on till 9/11...I figure the training and experience should be used....and someday I may be able to make a difference....worth the effort...if I've got my drawers on, I'm carrying...


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> When I went into Real Estate a few years back, I found myself on appointments, in rougher sections of town, later at night. I also spent a lot of time sitting in open houses, with an open door, in a disadvantaged part of town.


I carry because I had to for work for a number of years and feel like something is missing when I don't.

Its not just poor neighborhoods that are dangerous.

We live in a walled community with a guarded gatehouse, security patrol and big homes. A few years back, some woman went crazy and drew down on her next door neighbor. Cops were called and woman was arrested. In a sane world that would be end of story.

Problem was the hubby hired a big time attorney and the case became an issue of her word against her victim. Crazy woman was aquitted. Then she sued her victim for defaming her character. The civil case went nowhere, but her victim ended up spending over 50k on an attorney and sold his house.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The VA tech shooting was definitely a big push for me as well. University policy states that expulsion can follow violations of the no deadly weapons on campus rule, but there is no state or federal law against carrying on campus. I don't feel threatened by the chance of a public school shooting, but does anyone ever feel that before it happens? Nobody says, "oh I so knew he was gonna do that!" after a school shooting. Nobody knew it was going to happen, and if they did know, they were too stupid to tell anyone that could've helped prevent it, and they're smart enough not to admit not telling anyone after the fact. But generally speaking, shootings can happen anytime, anywhere. Wherever I am, if I'm carrying and someone threatens my life or those of my loved ones, I'll blast them.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

What really kicked me off aside being my dad's son and him doing a phenominal job teaching me how to be a good lawful, moral, and kind man. He taught me aout firearms their importance to maintaining lawful society. My neighbor across the street lost their son in 2006 to a man who jealously shot killed him, the ex, and the ex's sister. Combine that with the recent campus and mall shootings. A state trooper was killed a stones throw from my home as well.

I want to keep me, my family, my dearest friends safe. I choose to carry, cause I choose not to be a victim...

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Got tired of having to toss my gun in bushes every time I saw a cop...hahahahah, j/k. 
I dunno really, just because I could, I guess. I use my head more than my ego. So, that keeps me clear of a lot of drama. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife and I bought a house about 20 minutes outside of town last year. In this area that means you don't have close neighbors. I didn't like the idea of her being at home alone (I travel for work occasionally) with no way to protect herself. Our town has been experiencing increased crime over the last few years and we're starting to expand our family so I want to be able to protect them. 

I don't have alot of experience with handguns other than having them pulled on me so I'm trying to learn as much as I can and am starting with selling my S&W .38 to pay for a Kahr CW9 (or 40, no real preference) and join the local gun club. After plenty of practice and as many training classes as I can attend, I'll apply for my CCW. Here's hoping I never have to show proof.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

bentol888 said:


> Post deleted.


I live in a state where its legal to open carry or CC in your car, so thats how I did it until I got my CCW.

I have always been into guns and but never really carried outside my house. The events that lead to me wanting to carry at all times are as follows. A man that attends my church had a neighbor molest his two young daughters; I have a beautiful 3 year old daughter and a 8 month old son and if some scumbag wants to hurt them he will find himself wishing the law got to him first. Secondly I am (as funny as it sounds after that last comment) a pastor and after the shootings in Colorado I will not be at my office without a firearm. Lastly, My Dad finally got through to me with this comment "Why would any sane person give up his right to defend himself and his family at all times".


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

My father was a gunsmith so I grew up around guns and came to love shooting them. I then joined the military and respect the ability for a person to defend oneself and not have to rely on others to do so when that help isn't always guaranteed. I choose not to be a victim if I don't have to be.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bentol888 said:


> Post deleted.


I fail to see the difference between carrying a gun _illegally_ on your person versus carrying a gun _illegally_ in your car.

Plus I don't think there is anyone here dumb enough to admit breaking the law on an open internet forum. OK, there may be a few.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bentol888 said:


> Post deleted.


Well, all the places I've ever lived, it is. Just going off my experience. Maybe if you were a little more clear in your post and stated what state you were talking about we wouldn't be going into this.

Um, what part of _illegal _don't you get? There is NO difference between _illegally_ carrying on your person and _illegally_ carrying in a car. Illegal is illegal! It's pretty black and white. Either you're within the law or you're not. You're either legally allowed to have a gun concealed or you are not. I think the line is pretty clear.

Arrest, no. But if you were ever involved in some sort of shooting and there was ever a question of the legality of you being in possession of your gun (you know, whether you were illegally carrying on your person or _only slightly_ illegally carrying in your car) any investigator wouldn't have a hard time proving that you knowing and willingly broke the law simply by looking up your internet posts. This stuff is all public. But you go right ahead and feel free to state you break the law. It's a free country.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

bentol888 said:


> Post deleted.


Considering how cars are regularly broken into for their stereos etc., I'd hate to think about providing some criminal with a deadly weapon much less the cost of the lost gun. Even worse, I'd hate to see some under-parented kid, take your gun and do a columbine.

If you are going to take your handgun outside the home, it's well worth the time to get a proper carry permit and not leave your gun in your car unattended.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bentol888 said:


> Post deleted.


Whatever. It's people like you that carry a gun without the proper permit that give gun owners who do go through the proper channels to get the proper permit and training a bad rap and the anti's more ammunition for gun bans and more restrictive rules. Keep up the good work.

Frankly I'm surprised that this good thread hasn't been shut down by the mods because of the fact you're asking how many people break the law and basically admitting to it yourself; which a forum no-no.

I'm out. Your legal compass is so far off it's pointless to continue this discussion.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For the *third time in a month*, we are discussing how to break the law on this forum. Thread closed, and if this happens again, I am going to start banning people.

Thank you for being a voice of reason, *Todd*. Once again, I regret not seeing this sooner. I am going to write a sticky on this.

Jesus.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, I am reopening this thread after some discussions and after banning one offending member. This is a good thread, and I trust we can avoid any further discussions of ignoring the law.

I am swinging the ax pretty freely now when it comes to discussions of breaking the law. I realize that many of us disagree with many gun laws, but acting in a criminal manner is not the answer. We should instead put our energy into changing or repealing the laws with which we disagree, electing pro-gun politicians, and/or moving to states with better laws.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad to see the thread re-opened. It was a good topic and I'm sure more people would like to tell their reasons for carrying. It was a shame it got derailed by someone who insisted on seeking illegal information that wasn't related to the thread topic.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Portugal is not really a dangerous country, but s**t happens.
At first my wife was always against the fact that I was carrying my gun, but there was this day when we went to my parent´s house and we have an encounter with some drunk hunters on a desert road who were carrying their shotguns in their truck.
Luckilly no shooting had been necessary, but since that day my wife respects my choice of carrying a firearm.
If someday I´ll need it, it will be next to me in my holster and not useless in the safe at home. (I really hope this day will never happens).


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> Considering how cars are regularly broken into for their stereos etc., I'd hate to think about providing some criminal with a deadly weapon much less the cost of the lost gun. Even worse, I'd hate to see some under-parented kid, take your gun and do a columbine.
> 
> If you are going to take your handgun outside the home, it's well worth the time to get a proper carry permit and not leave your gun in your car unattended.


+1. My car's been broken into, and although it sucked getting everything replaced through insurance and waiting for two months to have the window replaced, at least I didn't provide someone with a deadly weapon, and one that is registered in my name. Not to mention if it was used in a horrific crime and the weapon was found with serial numbers, it's got my name written all over it. Regardless of how far CSI has come, I don't like that idea at all.

Once my CCDW shows up, the only time someone will be able to get to my weapon not on my body will be if they break in to my apartment, at which point it will be used against them if I'm home.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I worked my way through college managing stop n' robs. First instance was bad enough. Fifteen minutes before I got to the store one morning, it was held up. My clerk was murdered, seemingly for the heck of it. If I had been early, I would be dead too. Last I heard, they never caught the scum. A week earlier, they hit a liquor store up the street. Same M.O., the lady was shot, and cash register stolen.

Second time, two guys with women's underwear on their heads (panty hose) stopped in for a visit while I was at a store to check on things. One had a 6" S&W, and pointed it at me. It was a fairly helpless feeling.

I decided I didn't want to be a victim anymore, at least not without a fight.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Off-topic, but Teknoid how do you like your Stoeger? I've been eyeballing them for awhile, but haven't seen them in the flesh locally. Pricing seems attractive for a Beretta Cougar.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, many of the above apply, although no incident per se.
The real reason?
Second ammendment. it is my right, and i appreciate my rights.
all of them


----------



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres my deal, Ive never once considered carrying a gun until just recently and im nearly 30 now. Im a black belt and have been into self defense for over 20 yrs so i never thought i would need it. But now that im older and more aware of my surroundings i know that %50 of bad people out there are probably going to have one, I can fight but haven't figured out how to dodge bullets yet, so i thought i too should carry. "better to have one and not need it, than too need it and not have it"


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I decided to get my cc license and carry because I am a car dealer and sometimes carry lots of cash. I sometimes have to deal with several customers at once who are less than model citizens. I was once robbed of several checks while I was waiting on the thugs friend( they came into my office while I was waiting on him and opened my desk drawer to steal the checks) They cashed $7000 before I could close my account. The same people robbed a car dealer friend of mine who was a retired state trooper. He caught them in the act and before he could get his gun which was not on his person, they shot and killed him, God rest his soul.


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*because i can*

i'm going to be getting my permit soon and i'm not even sure if i intend to carry all the time. i do know however that like someone mentioned above if it is legal currently, it might be a good idea to get it, just because who knows how long it will be before it either becomes harder to obtain or illegal altogether except for those who are "grandfathered" in. i live in utah which is a very conservative and gunfriendly state but who knows the way things are going. i ended up in handcuffs once for plinking with 22s in the middle of nowhere in the wasatch mountains. it was a county border between salt lake county and morgan county and if we had walked down the other side of the hill we would have been in deep crap. i guess its illegal to shoot in that county period outside of a hunting season which is kind of ridiculous cause like i mentioned that county extends deep into the wasatch mountain range far removed from any cities. so gun friendly can vary based on your definition i guess. but compared to other places its good. but then again salt lake city until just this last election had one of the most liberal toads for mayor possibly in the country. and of all the representatives in congress, the only ones from utah that are democrats come from that voting district as well.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> Off-topic, but Teknoid how do you like your Stoeger? I've been eyeballing them for awhile, but haven't seen them in the flesh locally. Pricing seems attractive for a Beretta Cougar.


I like it a lot, I wish I could have found it in .40, but no joy. The 9 is fine, though. The only thing I've done, is change to some sexier grips (Rosewood). I carry it every day in a UBG Canute. It sees the range regularly, and has never had a single problem. The only thing I shoot better is my SAA. At least, I think so. I haven't made it to the range with my new (to me) S&W 65.


----------



## barncat (Jan 12, 2008)

I work in Chicago. A little ways back, I was toddling on down to the Old Navy to check out the Christmas sales. Never got there. Some "cray-cray" man nearly beat the life out of me. Don't know why...I'm sure I wasn't the only victim that night. Real nice rehab. I was pretty angry for a while...no, full of rage.

I kept replaying the scene. His intense, concentrated rage he directed toward me.

A Chicago Cop friend of mine said... "Say, wanna hit the range with me?"....the rest is history.

Next time...I have a BIG surprise for mr. Lady-Beater. :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

barncat said:


> I work in Chicago. A little ways back, I was toddling on down to the Old Navy to check out the Christmas sales. Never got there. Some "cray-cray" man nearly beat the life out of me. Don't know why...I'm sure I wasn't the only victim that night. Real nice rehab. I was pretty angry for a while...no, full of rage.
> 
> I kept replaying the scene. His intense, concentrated rage he directed toward me.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that Chicago was a "gun free" zone and there was no CCW there? :smt017 I hope to God we're not talking about another illegal CCW on this thread! When are people going to learn?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dallaswood43 said:


> i'm going to be getting my permit soon and *i'm not even sure if i intend to carry all the time.*


If you get your permit, carry all the time. How do you know when you're going to need your gun and when you won't? You don't take your spare tire with you only at certain times do you? You don't keep a fire extinguisher in the house on only certain days do you? Same thing, IMO. Better to have and not need, than need and not have.

My $.02.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As I understand it, _no_ non-LEO civilian can legally carry _anywhere_ in Illinois (outside some private property), let alone in Chicago.

While I certainly sympathize with any innocent victim of crime, do you care to explain how you are carrying, *Barncat*?


----------



## EntropyDF (Feb 7, 2008)

*Why I carry*

I am new around here, so thought I would get this in as well.

I do not carry because I feel at risk, though I do live just outside of Houston, the 5th largest city in the US . I do not carry because I can, nor because it makes me feel good.

I carry as a matter of responsibility. While the police and military are there to help keep me and my family safe, the primary responsibility for that lies with me and no-one else. I will not be in a position where I fail that responsibility I love my family to much for that.

I guess I carry for the same reason I have airbags in my car, insurance on my house, a first aid kit in my trunk, and a fire extinguisher in my kitchen; I don't plan on needing them, but I am glad I have them in case I do.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

EntropyDF said:


> I guess I carry for the same reason I have airbags in my car, insurance on my house, a first aid kit in my trunk, and a fire extinguisher in my kitchen; I don't plan on needing them, but I am glad I have them in case I do.


:smt023


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*good points todd*

i suppose you are right todd. sometimes i get in bed without my gun nearby and i think the same thoughts and more often than not i will get out of bed and grab it. i would hate to have it be the night when someone breaks in on one of the opportunities when my gun is downstairs etc. i guess the only reason i say i might not carry all the time is based on the fact that in utah the terd really hasn't hit the fan that severely. there isn't a single neighborhood i wouldn't walk through alone at night not even in salt lake city which is our largest city. but crazy things can happen in unassuming places so i get your point.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dallaswood43 said:


> but crazy things can happen in unassuming places


Yup. Bad things don't only happen to bad people in bad places. They happen to everyday people, doing everyday things, in everyday places.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been shooting since I was a kid, handguns since high school, so I guess for me it was just sort of a logical progression.
I've always kept a loaded gun in my home. However, I only got my CCW in December of last year after buying my 92FS and starting to read forums such as this fine one. Once I understood the whole "shall issue" concept,
and I live in Virginia, I went straight to the courthouse and applied.
Philosophically, I believe we each have the right to defend ourselves. I live in Arlington, Virginia, so the odds of me ever needing to employ deadly force are admittedly pretty slim, but that's probably what those five women in the Chicago Lane Bryant store thought too.
Unfortunately my job often takes me into Maryland and DC, so I can't carry os often as I would like (i.e. every damn minute), but if I know I'm staying in the Old Dominion I'm always armed, both inside and outside my home. 
I think the fire extuingsher analogy in most apt.


----------

